# morgen kommt der lehrling...



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

... und ich hab mich heut schon wieder erfolgreich davor gedrückt irgendwas vorzubereiten...

ausbildung zum industrieelektroniker, zweites lehrjahr. er meinte, in der schule hätten sie schon mal in s7 gemacht und ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ich diese fähigkeiten überprüfen soll, denn das würde ich mal an den anfang seiner zeit in meiner obhut stellen, damit ich einschätzen kann wie wir weiter vorgehen können...

irgendjemand ne schöne "anfängeraufgabe" die mir zeigt, was er kann?

mit dem letzten praktikanten hab ich´s mit ner förderschnecke versucht:

ein antrieb mit start und stop taster, schutzeinrichtungen wie motorschutz und stauendschalter, bißchen mimik: drehwächter und status anzeige...

mußte den ganzen tag daneben stehen :sm10:


----------



## repök (11 September 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Flux - Kompensatoren sind auch nicht schlecht.


 
das wäre es doch


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

funktioniert denn ein flux - kompensator mit ner s7? da brauch ich doch wieder nen haufen spezielle baugruppen... 


dachte erst noch so an stromstoßrelais, also setzen/rücksetzen mit nur einem eingang...da gibt es tausend wege zum ziel und da läßt sich vielleicht ableiten, wie sehr er um die ecke denkt...


----------



## Ralle (11 September 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> funktioniert denn ein flux - kompensator mit ner s7? da brauch ich doch wieder nen haufen spezielle baugruppen...
> 
> 
> dachte erst noch so an stromstoßrelais, also setzen/rücksetzen mit nur einem eingang...da gibt es tausend wege zum ziel und da läßt sich vielleicht ableiten, wie sehr er um die ecke denkt...



Doch doch, aber leider nur mit S9-Baugruppen anno 2035.


----------



## zotos (11 September 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Doch doch, aber leider nur mit S9-Baugruppen anno 2035.



Aber Vorsicht die S9 ist dann noch im Beta Status!


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

da brauch ich ja step9 v36.78 sp4


----------



## godi (11 September 2007)

Beispiele:
Stromstoßschalter, 
Wendeschützschaltung (Direktumschaltung, Indirektumschaltung, Pausenzeiten zwischen dem umschalten aber in selbe Richtung ohne Pause wieder startbar...)
Stern Dreieck....
Flankenauswertung (zb Händisches Programmieren einer positiven Flanke ohne Befehl FP)
.
.
.

Da kannst dann schon sagen wie einer denkt...

godi


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

das bringt mich auf eine idee... werd das mit der schnecke noch mal in angriff nehmen, denke mal, von dem was ich bis jetzt so von ihm gehört habe, dass er selbstständig arbeiten kann...und dann kann man das ja erweitern und modifizieren...eben wendeschütz, stern-dreieck, wende-sterndreieck, dahlander...ja, die gibts noch 

...umrichter...profibus...visualisierung...das wird ein schönes jahr


----------



## vierlagig (12 September 2007)

so, heute war er dann da und ich hatte meine erwartungen anfangs wohl doch zu hoch geschraubt, aber ich dachte, wenn er zwei wochen mit step7 in der schule gearbeitet hatte, könnte er ein neues projekt anlegen, eine hardwarekonfiguration nach vorgaben erstellen, taktmerkerbyte zuweisen und dann auch noch ein paar logische verknüpfungen zu einander bringen...pustekuchen...also an die hand nehmen und die anderen arbeiten ruhen lassen... aber, und das sieht mein chef übrigens auch so, nachwuchsförderung hat hohe priorität...morgen gehts weiter...


----------



## nade (13 September 2007)

Also was bestimmt auch nicht schlecht komm, wäre ein dahlanderangetriebenes Rolltor, welches langsam zu und schnell auffährt.2 oder 3 Bedienstellen Manuell und einer Lichtschranke.
Sicherheit neben Motorschutz noch die Lichtschranke und die "Gummieleiste" (viel mir gerade nicht de andere Name ein).
Erweiterbar um die Funktion die "Gummieleiste" meldet eingeklemmter Gegenstand.. STOP und Zeit X wieder auffahren.
Lichtschranke ebenfalls als Öffner. Und nach Ablauf der ner Zeit Y wieder zu.
Quasi Kaufhaus zu Lager Tor.


----------



## vierlagig (13 September 2007)

naja, nicht ganz die applikation mit der er dann hier in berührung kommt aber durchaus eine schöne idee...auch wenn ich das eher als ausbildunginhalt für assemblerprogrammierung und der implemtierung in nem 8086 vorsehen würde...


----------



## the bang 2 (13 September 2007)

@nade: Meinst du mit Gummileiste diese Not-Aus-Leisten mit Ruhestromprinzip? Wäre ne schöne Übung


----------



## vierlagig (13 September 2007)

sind das am ende "steuerungstechnisch" betrachtet auch nur öffner?


----------



## the bang 2 (13 September 2007)

Soweit ich weis sind das bei uns Auswerteinheiten, die nen ausgang durchschalten - aber sowas analog zu realisieren is fürn Anfang glaub ich auch nicht so einfach....


----------



## vierlagig (13 September 2007)

analog? (und die obligatorischen ***füllzeichen***)


----------



## nade (16 September 2007)

@the bang 2 genau sowas. Oder einfache Sicherheitsleiste die eine Lichtschranke oder einen Drucksensor hat.
Ansonst weitere Spielmöglichkeit wäre ein Hand/Automatikbetrieb, bei dem auf beiden Seiten des Tores eine Lichtschranke sich befindet die den Auffahrbefehl gibt, und durch Aktivierung der jeweils anderen den Abfahrbefehl über eine kurze Zeit erteilt.
Dann nach einer etwas längeren Zeit wenn zb einer sich nur einen Scherz erlaubt hatte das Tor wieder zufahren, wenn nicht beide Passiert wurde und die zum Auffahren betätigte Lichtschranke wieder freigegeben wurde.........
Nebenbei ließe sich auch die Sicherheitsleiste bei Aktivierung das Tor stoppen, und dann das Tor etwas wieder Auffahren lassen.
Also immer schln flexiebel sein, daraus ließe sich auch eine Parkplatzüberwachung bauen, wo die ein und Ausfahrenden Autos gegeneinander aufgerechnet werden, und nach Anzahl X kein weiteres Auto mehr einfahren kann....


----------



## maxi (17 September 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da brauch ich ja step9 v36.78 sp4


 

Ne

Weil ist nicht Vistautopia Kompatibele und für das sp4 ist auch noch nicht der HF raus gekommen, da must auf V37 warten.


----------



## maxi (17 September 2007)

Weiss ne super tolle Übungsaufgabe.

Knopf drücken, dann soll ein Lämpchen langsam hoch dimmen, danach langsam abdimmen.
Neben dem Lämpchen eine Solarzelle die es misst. Die Solarzelle mit einen Analogeingang abfragen. Den gemessenen Wert auf einen HMI darstellen und dazu soll eine Sonne Aufgehen / Untergehen


----------



## thomass5 (17 September 2007)

Hallo,
ne praktische Aufgabe:
Schaltschrank mit eingebauter Kaffeemaschine; automatischer Kaffee + Wasserdosierung;HMI zur Bedienung; pünktlich zum Frühstück kommt frischer Kaffee herausgefahren
Also das perfekte Projekt. Hat von allem etwas.
Man kann ja auch ne automatische Nachfüllung der Kaffeekanne programmieren.

Das Teil gibt es schon, als ich vor einigen Jahren Stift war, hab ich daran mitgebaut ;-)
(S5;Gracis;Festo;Melita;...)
Thomas


----------



## maxi (17 September 2007)

Grinse 

Eine Siwarex ins Bett einbauen,
sobald kein Gewicht im Bett und Zweit am Vormittag wird Kaffee gemacht 

zusatzoption, wenn Zeit Abend / Nacht und länger als 100 Minuten sich ständig das Gewicht verändert wird bei gleichbleibenden Gewicht automatisch 15 Minuten der Lüfter wegen der Zigarette danach eingeschlatet *fg*

Sollten die Gweichtsveränderungen zu stark werden medlet das HMI ganz gross *Hey Cowboy. langsam reiten. 

Zusatzoption: Sollte das gewicht ruhend auf deines + mehr als 80kg ansteigen wird das Licht komplett ausgeschaltet, damit du Sie beim Sex ned sehen musst


----------



## seeba (17 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Grinse
> 
> Eine Siwarex ins Bett einbauen,
> sobald kein Gewicht im Bett und Zweit am Vormittag wird Kaffee gemacht
> ...


Ouh man, Witzbold... Einfach 'ne Freundin suchen, die nicht raucht und weniger als 80kg wiegt, dann kannste dir auch die Steuerung sparen.


----------



## maxi (17 September 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ouh man, Witzbold... Einfach 'ne Freundin suchen, die nicht raucht und weniger als 80kg wiegt, dann kannste dir auch die Steuerung sparen.


 
Ach da bist du noch zu jung dafür das zu verstehen 
Ab einem gewissen alter kommen immer mehr und mehr die Wunschvorstellungen *fg*


----------



## nade (24 September 2007)

Hab da noch was, was evtl kleine Übobjekte sein könnten..


----------



## maxi (25 September 2007)

Hat der Stift schon beim Grosshändler WLAN Kabel holen müssen?

:O)


----------



## nade (25 September 2007)

Oder wenn schon wireless, mal nach der Klemme suchen lassen, um die Wireless Erd aufzulegen?
Habs es letzte mal erst gemacht, aber das war auf einen entdeckten Fehler hin, und da fehlte ein Potentialausgleichsleiter an der Potischine, oder besser gesagt es war keiner da trotzdem das er fertig sein wollte. Er hatte es dann doch endlich gerafft, wo ich ihn fragte ob er auf wireless ERD schon ein Patent hat anmelden lassen, weil das unmengen an grüngelb ummanteltem Kupfer einspart.

Oder kennt wer eine Spar-Kreutz-Schaltung?


----------



## thomass5 (27 September 2007)

... schick den Stift los, um Verdünner für Latex-Farbe zu holen 
TH.


----------



## TommyG (29 September 2007)

In 

der chemie gibts da noch den 'Gasmüll', halt die 3m^3 Tüte, die durch Treppenhaus muss...

Mit den Projekten würde ich ziemlich unten anfangen. Vlt die Klappertechnik wirklich erstmal in die kiste hacken, also Ausschaltung, Wechselschaltung, eltako, dann die Motorengruppe.

Uns als Azubis hat es damals voll spass gemacht, als wir nach dem 'Warming up' was beständiges, also z.B. Dein Rolltor ( Den Schalter kannst du mit nem Schlauch und so einem Waschmaschinendruckschalter realisieren..) gemacht haben.

Greetz, und denk dran, Du lernst durch den auch, und wenns nur das Geduld haben ist


----------



## vierlagig (30 September 2007)

so, nun...

also "der" lehrling kam, sah und schaute mich verwirrt an... er hatte mir ja im vorfeld schon davon berichtet, dass sie in der schule mit s7 gearbeitet haben, da geh ich natürlich davon aus, dass ein projekt angelegt werden, die hw-konfig bearbeitet und bausteine generiert werden können...pustekuchen, ich frag mich, was schulische ausbilder unter "einführung in die sps-programmierung mit step7" verstehen *grummel*
also haben wir dann doch bei null angefangen...grundsätzliche dinge geklärt und einfache bit-verknüpfungen a la hans berger in angriff genommen, nach drei tagen und viel kopfkratzen seinerseits hat er aber dann doch schon einen antriebsbaustein zustande bekommen, den er an der "schulungswand" testen konnte, mit einigen weiteren stößen in die richtige richtung, konnte er sogar die drehrichtung ändern...aber all das ist noch zu wenig um bei uns als so called anlagenelektroniker zu bestehen, deswegen gab es noch hausaufgaben für die zeit, die er in der schule verbrachte. morgen ist er dann wieder da, mal sehen was er geschafft hat...

an dieser stelle auch ein dankeschön an alle, die konstruktive vorschläge gemacht haben...


----------



## MatMer (1 Oktober 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich frag mich, was schulische ausbilder unter "einführung in die sps-programmierung mit step7" verstehen *grummel*


aus meinem Fachabi kann ich berichten, dass die Einführung einfach nur war, die Befehle für die Bitoperationen und Timer, Vergleicher, Zähler als Folie an die Wand geworfen bekommen zu haben, ohne dabei an der Software zu sitzen und wirklich mal zu testen....

nach 3 Wochen Theorie durften WIR dannan die Software und mal probieren, aber ohne Einführung in den Manager, nichts mit Hardwaremanager etc.....


im Studium nochmal das gleiche, obwohl ich mir die Vorlesung geschenkt haben, da ich dem Prof und dem Hiwi der die Übungen machte, noch was beibringen konnte, obwohl ich schon nicht viel kann 

SPS in der Schule hat keinen Sinn...


----------



## Tobi P. (1 Oktober 2007)

SPS und Schule  Bei uns (noch gar nicht so lange her) war es so, dass sich der betreffende Lehrer zwei bis drei Tage vorher ins Thema eingelesen und diesen Stoff dann durchgezogen hat. Nur hatte er nach einer Woche alles wieder vergessen 
So kam es dann mal, dass wir ihn mal wieder auf einen Fehler hingewiesen haben und ihm der Kragen geplatzt ist: "Na dann machts doch besser wenn ihr alle so toll seid!" Ok, er hat es so gewollt. In der nächsten Unterrichtsstunde stand auf dem Lehrerpult ein Beamer und ein Laptop und davor saßen ein Mitschüler und ich. Zwanzig Minuten später war das Programm fertig (geschrieben in WinSPS), wir haben die Simu durchlaufen lassen und sämtliche Funktionen der Anlage erklärt. Zum Abschluss sagte mein Mitschüler dann noch: "Das war jetzt aber ne Ausnahme. Wenn wir das nächste Mal Ihre Arbeit machen, schreiben wir eine Rechnung!" Bis auf einen haben dann alle im Raum herzhaft gelacht. Ich weiss nur nicht warum, das mit der Rechnung war kein Witz 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MatMer (1 Oktober 2007)

unser Lehrer konnte zumindest selber in FUP (nur FUP) programmieren, nach meinem 8 wöchigen Praktikum bei einer Firma wo AWL programmiert wurde und ich dass dann auch soweit übernommen hatte, kam ich komischerweise in der Schule nie wieder dran, also beim Programm vorstellen ....


----------



## seeba (1 Oktober 2007)

Ich durfte zu meiner Fachoberschulzeit immer rüber zu den Technikern (angeschlossene Technikerschule) und mit deren tollen Simulationsanlagen spielen.


----------



## PhilippL (1 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

also es schein mir schon große Unterschiede zwischen   Leerkörpern und Lehrkörpern zu geben  . Also ich noch auf der Technikerschule war hatte unser Lehrer mal wirklich den Bogen raus was SPS angeht (zumindest bei S7). Bei dem gings mal richtig ab, so mit ANY-Zeigern oder Profibus und Ethernet... da ging ganz schön die Post ab...

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

Bei uns früher beim Fachtechniker war es mal richtig hammer klasse.
Da damals gerade S7 rausgekommen ist Tanzte alle paar Tage wer anderes an um uns Sachen bei zu bringen.
Da waren mind. 5 verscheidene Ingeneuere von Siemens da und sogar ein Proff aus der Uni. Von Festo war auch jemand da für die Pneumatik. Die waren alle richtig Fit und konnten alles sehr klasse erklären bis in das allerklitzekleinste Deteil. Die haben an uns ihre Ausbildungsunterlagen und Ausbildungsplan gebastelt. 

Ich fands sehr toll.


----------

